# How many of you wear PFD while under power?



## Phil Young (May 10, 2019)

I always wear a PFD under power. I usually fish alone and my wife feels safer.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a bare-bones tiller boat, so I wear the kill switch on my wrist all the time. It would be just as easy to have it attached to a low-profile pfd and just slip it on. I think BASS requires that in tournaments (?). Just be mindful that all of those skinny pfd's do not comply with USCG requirements for carrying them aboard for each person. Type II? Type V? Type II that acts like a type V? I'll need to look that up again.

Edit:
One Type I, II, II, or V per person plus one Type IV throw able device. PFD's must be CG Approved, wearable by the intended user and readily accessible. The Type IV throw able device must be located such that it is immediately available.

From Boat US:








Types of Life Jackets


Different Life Jackets for Different Boating Activities




www.boatus.org




It says type V (skinny, self-inflating) MUST BE WORN TO COUNT.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have run tiller skiffs for many years. I always wore my kill switch lanyard. When I get back on the water with the new skiff I am going to wear a PFD. It just makes sense.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

PFD and kill switch. Really ho reason not to wear them.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

mwolaver said:


> It says type V (skinny, self-inflating) MUST BE WORN TO COUNT.


I would like some more clarity on that. My understanding is that not all inflatable life vests count only when worn. Some count when stowed. Here is a certificate from Mustang life vests and if I am reading it correctly, only in commercial settings does it need to be worn to count?

chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/viewer.html?pdfurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.salsify.com%2Fimage%2Fupload%2Fs--FKnINsgd--%2Fgbdo0thqxh2jwnjlnouk.pdf&clen=184625&chunk=true


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

PFD and Kill Switch. guests on my boat are encouraged to wear PFD while underway, but it’s not mandatory unless the conditions are snotty.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Depends. 

Long runs, high winds, bad weather - definitely.

Moving from spot to spot with the shore within swimming distance? No.

But I always wear my lanyard when under power.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know that what my swimming distance is not what it use to be....................at all .......and Medicare does not cover rescues

Here is a question: How many of you have tried getting back in the boat w/o a ladder or tried getting someone back in the boat w/o a ladder?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

+1 on wearing the lanyard.
My wife feels safer with 1m life ins....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

windblows said:


> I would like some more clarity on that. My understanding is that not all inflatable life vests count only when worn. Some count when stowed. Here is a certificate from Mustang life vests and if I am reading it correctly, only in commercial settings does it need to be worn to count?
> 
> chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/viewer.html?pdfurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.salsify.com%2Fimage%2Fupload%2Fs--FKnINsgd--%2Fgbdo0thqxh2jwnjlnouk.pdf&clen=184625&chunk=true


If it is an inflatable, for it to count as one of the number of required PFD's it has to be worn


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow didn't expect that many of you wearing when underway. Only time I would ever in the past is when fishing solo or conditions got iffy. Same would apply with new skiff but more inclined to have my kids wear while underway due to the low gunnels and lack of things to grab if you take a wave the wrong way. Thanks for the comments so far. And yes I plan to wear the kill switch always, another habit I have not done in the past for the reasons stated above. Thanks!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

windblows said:


> I would like some more clarity on that. My understanding is that not all inflatable life vests count only when worn. Some count when stowed. Here is a certificate from Mustang life vests and if I am reading it correctly, only in commercial settings does it need to be worn to count?
> 
> chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/viewer.html?pdfurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.salsify.com%2Fimage%2Fupload%2Fs--FKnINsgd--%2Fgbdo0thqxh2jwnjlnouk.pdf&clen=184625&chunk=true


I have heard this many times....just one of those things you wouldn't want to have to debate with a LEO.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

rovster said:


> Curious how many of you wear PFD while under power? Getting ready for my upcoming skiff build and like the idea of having at least my son (11yo good swimmer) and possibly myself wearing a PFD while running, especially in the dark. Currently we do not but we are fishing out of a boat with much higher gunnels than a skiff so don't feel the need to. I know there are self inflating low profile units out there was curious if any of you guys were using them and what you would recommend. Currently collecting all the safety gear and such that I will be needing. Thanks!


PFD always as well as safety lanyard! Unfortunately, we don’t have 9 lives!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

mwolaver said:


> I have heard this many times....just one of those things you wouldn't want to have to debate with a LEO.


While I generally agree, we're all trying damn hard to maximize storage space and reduce weight on our boats. That's one of the huge advantages of an inflatable. But I don't want to wear it while I am fishing or poling the boat. I don't mind wearing it while running, and it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I wear PFD and kill switch while underway. 15 foot tiller steer skiff. I feel safer wearing it and it puts my wife at ease too.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I wear my inflatable pfd (belt style) from the moment I step on the skiff, until I put it on the trailer. I'm so used to it most times I forget to take it off and wear it across the parking lot to get the truck....any pad will do you no good under a hatch when your thrown out of your skiff....
Kill switch also worn when up on a plane


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

No PFD. Kill switch always.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll be honest, I dont wear a PFD and usually dont have my kill switch around my wrist. I should, I just dont.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Kill switch, always.

Type IV, depends. Type III never, but in the boat to get around not wearing the Type IV when applicable. I've started getting better about the Type IV when underway. But skip when running shallow/short distances.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I always wear a kill switch, and just bought a new mustang elite28 inflatable to wear when I'm solo. I probably should wear it every time I'm underway. The elite 28 is pretty comfortable.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> If it is an inflatable, for it to count as one of the number of required PFD's it has to be worn


A Type III inflatable does not have to be worn, as told to me directly by the USCG Headquarters Safety Office. And yes, many state LEOs don't know this.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

mwolaver said:


> I have a bare-bones tiller boat, so I wear the kill switch on my wrist all the time. It would be just as easy to have it attached to a low-profile pfd and just slip it on. I think BASS requires that in tournaments (?). Just be mindful that all of those skinny pfd's do not comply with USCG requirements for carrying them aboard for each person. Type II? Type V? Type II that acts like a type V? I'll need to look that up again.
> 
> Edit:
> One Type I, II, II, or V per person plus one Type IV throw able device. PFD's must be CG Approved, wearable by the intended user and readily accessible. The Type IV throw able device must be located such that it is immediately available.
> ...


Type V inflatables PFD's _Must be worn_ when underway to meet minimum US Coast Guard requirements. Simply having a _Type V PFD_ on board will not meet the USCG carriage requirements. So if you only have Type V inflatables on the boat, you have to wear them all the time.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

What's the main difference between type 3 and type 5?

I was gonna get regular cheap life vests to store under the deck, but the belts look unobtrusive enough to wear all the time which is a good thing to get in the habit of I guess.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I see there are type 3 inflatables available doing research .................


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Was a Marine Police Officer many years ago. Reason to wear kill switch? Had two different incidents where operator of boats got tossed out of boat and both times boat circled back and ran over each operator. Yes, both lived but each had very serious head injuries. Both also had their PFD's on.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Kill switch and PFD when the running.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Always wear my pfd in Maine. Not so much in the 3 foot SWFL but if I go off shore I do. Will rethink


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kill switch but no PFD.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The USCG and marine industry were updating the classifications of PFDs to make it easier to understand for better compliance. Like most things with the Coast Guard, that process has been a long time coming.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*§ 160.076-9 Conditional approval.*

(a) A conditionally approved inflatable PFD may be used to meet the Coast Guard PFD carriage requirements of 33 CFR part 175 only if the PFD is used in accordance with any requirements on the approval label. PFDs marked “Approved only when worn” must be worn whenever the vessel is underway and the intended wearer is not within an enclosed space if the PFD is intended to be used to satisfy the requirements of 33 CFR part 175. Note: Additional approved PFDs may be needed to satisfy the requirements of 33 CFR part 175 if “Approved only when worn” PFDs are not worn.

(b) PFDs not meeting the performance specifications in UL 1180 (incorporated by reference, _see_ § 160.076-11) may be conditionally approved when the Commandant determines that the performanc

I guess the way to go is to wear it if it states to do so(type5) or not required if a (type3) which means it still counts as a pfd for carriage requirements

WHAT A PAIN IN THE BUTT


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> *§ 160.076-9 Conditional approval.*
> 
> (a) A conditionally approved inflatable PFD may be used to meet the Coast Guard PFD carriage requirements of 33 CFR part 175 only if the PFD is used in accordance with any requirements on the approval label. PFDs marked “Approved only when worn” must be worn whenever the vessel is underway and the intended wearer is not within an enclosed space if the PFD is intended to be used to satisfy the requirements of 33 CFR part 175. Note: Additional approved PFDs may be needed to satisfy the requirements of 33 CFR part 175 if “Approved only when worn” PFDs are not worn.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I fish primarily freshwater lakes, so I'm wearing an inflatable from put-in til take-out, and the kill switch while underway. When I stop, I lay the lanyard to the kill switch across the steering wheel to remind myself to snap it on.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I make my grandson wear them. And I have the kill lanyard on. I can swim a mile if needed and I've gotten back in my boat without a ladder but that's not an excuse. Just be careful


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Always wear the lifeguard lanyard kill switch and always wear the PDF when I'm solo. Typically do not wear the PDF when I have guests on board.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

My two cents I think it’s super dorky to wear a pfd on the boat unless you’re in an emergency. Smart? Yes. Safer? Of course. But I’d feel like a dork. Im sure after saying this I’ll probly flip out of my boat one day and die.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

dlpanadero said:


> My two cents I think it’s super dorky to wear a pfd on the boat unless you’re in an emergency. Smart? Yes. Safer? Of course. But I’d feel like a dork. Im sure after saying this I’ll probly flip out of my boat one day and die.


Lmao


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I notice none of the people who drowned from not wearing one are weighing in on this topic... 

I wear pfd and kill switch. I'm out by myself, no one coming back to get me, and sometimes the water gets waist deep!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

dlpanadero said:


> My two cents I think it’s super dorky to wear a pfd on the boat unless you’re in an emergency. Smart? Yes. Safer? Of course. But I’d feel like a dork. Im sure after saying this I’ll probly flip out of my boat one day and die.


That's the benefit of getting older. I could give a crap what people think.

I wear my kill switch always and my pfd when solo. I hit something subsurface a while back while running out on dawn patrol. I was in the channel on a known route and think it was a log or something. 

I also wear it with the kids onboard and we always talk about what to do in the boat. If you fall out jump away from the boat, etc. Last fall I took the kids out trimmed up the motor and had then both figure out how to get going.


----------



## Chase Nalley (Jul 14, 2019)

Depends on the weather.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

Mustang auto inflate and kill switch lanyard velcro strap around my thigh


Amazon.com


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I never wor either till the law changed on kill switch. Around the same time I got an onyx manual inflate that is tiny. Stayed under back seat of my truck for months with tags still on. 

One day heading out on the paddle board with fly rod and I didn't have nippers or a belt for my pliers so I put them on the onyx. Didn't notice it while out and left them on it. Now they live on the onyx and I put it on every time I go out. So small it's unnoticeable.

My thoughts on manual are I get out or fall in and don't need pfd. But there if I do.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

*kill switch*, yes ,always.....step further, if I'm on your boat you better have it f'n on - your responsible for my safety.

*night time* pfd, absolutely! a Type I specifically so if I (or others) get tossed, unconscious there's a better chance of turning over getting the face out of the water. - Water I ran all the time, one night, marked channel going home, forgot about one piling, could have reached out and touched it,..... had a come to Jesus moment

*daytime inshore *with others, seldom wear a lifejacket (heavy fog yes). Alone, often put an auto inflate on when running

*daytime offshore*, alone, absolutely when running out and back wear a life jacket. With others not often unless it gets snotty bad weather. - Sitting offshore alone up in the tower in my bay boat one day about 35m out, watching a crabber,......reality set in,..... this thing goes down in these water temps (winter) I got a real problem on my hands, .....went and picked up an EPIRB shortly thereafter also.

I personally have found myself in the water three (3) times where it happened before I could stop it, fortunately others were there. Everyone has a story, .....sorta want to lessen my chances being a statistic.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Been quite a few years back, guy at the launch (alone) had an absolutely beautiful brand new mid 30ft SeaVee - inboard. Walked around it admiring it having conversation, when a really important question came to mind I thought to ask,...........you fall off this when youre out there alone "how are you getting back in?".............scary way to go.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

I guess that begs the question, what does everyone like for a personal locator ? not really that many out there, but I value micro skiffers opinions on them . what one do you like?


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Kowalski said:


> Mustang auto inflate and kill switch lanyard velcro strap around my thigh
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thanks for sharing. Just ordered these of Amazon almost 50 percent off. Picking up a new skiff in a couple days and needed a better solution than the stock lanyard they all come with.i modified my last one with a similar wrist cuff.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have an ACR Rescue Link ( need a new battery installed) and I am buying a Zoleo this week...for the tracking/ messaging/sos functions


----------



## taylor1982 (Feb 25, 2021)

Isn't it a coast guard rule now that you have to wear the kill switch lanyard when running?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^ yes it is 👍

Ive never worn a PFD ,always joked about only getting head and shoulders back 😳 just like the guy said on jaws he would never wear one after the sharks attack them.... i felt the same as a shrimper and seeing the sharks at work ...kill switch is a different story ,going back to tiller after being away from it for years ,i was playing with the panga 2 stroke 50 in river snatching it around almost threw my fool self overboard stopped hooked up killswitch lanyard and wear it anytime im out 👍😎 besides its the law now and a good one👍😎👍


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't exactly run a micro, since I'm working out of an old 17' Maverick that's very stable and dry riding. The only time I wear a pfd when running - is when I'm out exploring running solo into the wilderness of the 'glades.... I wear a Mustang inflatable then (as well as an ACR ResquLink personal locator beacon). That has only been the case in recent years (a son in the Coast Guard got after me about not setting up properly..).

Besides - if the worst occurs and you draw the black marble (no one gets out of here alive...)... Your family will need a body to be able to claim any death benefits.... Any lawyer is welcome to chime in here...

As a young guy doing my share of not so safe stuff in bad places (for me... Vietnam was a lot safer than Miami....)- I never gave this sort of topic a single consideration - but as you get older....


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

rovster said:


> Wow didn't expect that many of you wearing when underway. Only time I would ever in the past is when fishing solo or conditions got iffy. Same would apply with new skiff but more inclined to have my kids wear while underway due to the low gunnels and lack of things to grab if you take a wave the wrong way. Thanks for the comments so far. And yes I plan to wear the kill switch always, another habit I have not done in the past for the reasons stated above. Thanks!


I wear by myself and long runs. They are comfortable these days and its a no brainer. Things have changed on the water in recent years with way more boats out there and un-seasoned boaters. I went out a few weeks ago and experienced constant boat wake chop all across Charlotte Harbor and it was from all directions so the skiff was hard to trim out so I was getting jerked all over the place which was nerve racking. And the waters I run can change from season to season where an abrupt stop on a sandbar or obstruction is a constant risk so why chance it. 

The whole issue of it has to be worn to count is important because if inflatables are not worn you still have to carry enough PFDs to meet CG requirements.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

No PFD. Kill switch on long runs.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

This is very interesting to see everyone's take. I suppose if you're fishing shallow flats most of the time wearing a PFD is pretty trivial.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Kill switch: Always, due to the complete boneheads in SWFL.

PFD
Solo: Always
Another adult/captain friend on board: When it gets sloppy
Taking a kid fishing: Inflatable for me, Type 1 for the kid.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Those running the mustang inflatable... old skiff was very wet and I was paranoid about auto inflate triggering without actually taking a dip in the water. 

Currently running the west marine brand inflatable that I can set to manual mode anyway. Curious if anyone has experience with auto inflate, good/bad in wet conditions. 

Manual mode is fine, but it also won't protect me if I am unconscious and can't deploy it.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> I don't exactly run a micro, since I'm working out of an old 17' Maverick that's very stable and dry riding. The only time I wear a pfd when running - is when I'm out exploring running solo into the wilderness of the 'glades.... I wear a Mustang inflatable then (as well as an ACR ResquLink personal locator beacon). That has only been the case in recent years (a son in the Coast Guard got after me about not setting up properly..).
> 
> Besides - if the worst occurs and you draw the black marble (no one gets out of here alive...)... Your family will need a body to be able to claim any death benefits.... Any lawyer is welcome to chime in here...
> 
> As a young guy doing my share of not so safe stuff in bad places (for me... Vietnam was a lot safer than Miami....)- I never gave this sort of topic a single consideration - but as you get older....


My wife works in insurance and basically echoes your statement on death...no body, no life insurance payout.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Kill Switch yes. PFD not always but when I'm underway. Not typically when I'm in 1 ft of 85 degree water idiling to another spot.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Mike tries to fish said:


> Those running the mustang inflatable... old skiff was very wet and I was paranoid about auto inflate triggering without actually taking a dip in the water.
> 
> Currently running the west marine brand inflatable that I can set to manual mode anyway. Curious if anyone has experience with auto inflate, good/bad in wet conditions.
> 
> Manual mode is fine, but it also won't protect me if I am unconscious and can't deploy it.


Mine inflated while I had it in my truck for a couple of days. A few splashes probably won't do it.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've had 2 close friends drown in boating accidents. I personally have gone overboard twice in 30 years. I always wear one, with a kill switch attached. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Wear kill switch and auto inflatable mustang PFD when running.

Funny/scary story. Always wear inflatable PFD when under way. Learned a hard lesson once but that is a different story. I had a pull cord inflatable Stormy Seas vest that I had for many years and wore all the time. Even took to Mexico for fishing trips in pangas with no life vests. After several years figured it was time to change the CO2 cartridge. Upon taking it apart found the CO2 cartridge that I originally put in was now gone. Figured some airline baggage inspectors took it out before a flight. 
No clue when that took place. I grimace thinking of all the times I wore that vest under the false assumption that it could save me from drowning.
I check the cartridge much more frequently now.
Mike D


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

I have more than a thousand hour in skiffs in 40 years and have had some close calls. Normally when the trim tab switch got pushed down by accident and the boat wants to make an ultra sharp 180 deg turn full speed. One thing I do not like with the new trim tab controls is the one button to activate both tabs to full down with just one little touch. Already hit in on the new skiff and about threw both of us out.
In tournaments' it required to wear a PFD and after time you get use to it. I always wear my inflatable underway and like that it takes up less room in the boat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do not get the need for a type 3 inflatable.I would think the cost is prohibiting for what one may gain.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Kowalski said:


> I guess that begs the question, what does everyone like for a personal locator ? not really that many out there, but I value micro skiffers opinions on them . what one do you like?


ACR locator $350


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

the mustang I have is _*supposed*_ to require pressure from slight submersion to auto deploy. no first hand experience with a false deploy but mine has been wet many times and not deployed. and that's how it is _*supposed *_to act. all i can do is trust it is working properly. that's one of the reasons i didn't buy a clone. I swim well and fish in generally 10 feet or less as a norm on the nature coast but my concern is if i get ejected and get a head bump or something. not a worry wart but would hate to leave my wife a widower when a simple $ 300 vest would have saved my life.


Mike tries to fish said:


> Those running the mustang inflatable... old skiff was very wet and I was paranoid about auto inflate triggering without actually taking a dip in the water.
> 
> Currently running the west marine brand inflatable that I can set to manual mode anyway. Curious if anyone has experience with auto inflate, good/bad in wet conditions.
> 
> Manual mode is fine, but it also won't protect me if I am unconscious and can't deploy it.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Having many years of whitewater experience, I wear a pfd pretty much anytime I’m boating under power and always in a kayak or canoe. I use a whitewater vest which provides plenty of mobility and floats pretty high. Relatively easy to swim in too. That can matter because sometimes self rescue is the only rescue. Just sitting in the boat it might come off if its really hot. The kill switch cord is attached to the vest and gets used.

Keep in mind that your pfd should fit properly and be fastened or it probably won’t work. If you have small children on the boat you need a pfd too, not just the kids.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> I make my grandson wear them. And I have the kill lanyard on. I can swim a mile if needed and I've gotten back in my boat without a ladder but that's not an excuse. Just be careful


But how far can you swim after taking a good clunk in your head?


----------



## Skrimp Sitch (Jun 22, 2021)

Great to see so many folks wearing pdf & kill switch. One thing i haven't seen noted, but I've been told in the past: It's important to keep a second kill switch in the boat. If the captain is ejected, it may be necessary (depending on conditions) for remaining passengers to re-start the boat in a rescue. Make sure your passengers know where that second lanyard is.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

It’s funny every time these subjects come up. Doesn’t really line up with reality. Everyone says kill switch and pfd yet I never see anyone driving around with a pfd and I have never had a guide use the killswitch. 

I only put a pfd on if it’s really rowdy out, but even then usually when I am by my self when it’s really rowdy in water that’s over my head.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Drifter said:


> It’s funny every time these subjects come up. Doesn’t really line up with reality. Everyone says kill switch and pfd yet I never see anyone driving around with a pfd and I have never had a guide use the killswitch.
> 
> I only put a pfd on if it’s really rowdy out, but even then usually when I am by my self when it’s really rowdy in water that’s over my head.


Drifter, that has been my experience with guides and my observations on the water as well!!


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Anyone that gets on my skiff gets a briefing on where the extra life jackets are, where the extra kill switch/key is, how to bump the motor in/out of gear and how to pull someone back in the boat.

My dad always told me, "if you get in a car accident the ground wont kill you, water will. Be safe."


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Y’all might want to research that “extra kill switch”… I know you needed one years ago - but my current motor setup will allow you to re-start the motor - after the kill has taken place without the kill switch back in place (E-Tec motor), wouldn’t be surprised if the rest of the industry hasn’t followed suit.

Life insurance by the way isn’t the only problem your family will encounter if you go missing on the water… Something I’ve learned recently while dealing with a close relative’s passing. If various bank accounts, investments, properties are only in your name… that will cause serious access problems for your family. Talk to your attorney- don’t take my word for it…


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The girlfriend has a deck boat with a 150 Yamaha on it. One of my projects is to move the switch from the dash of the console to the side somewhere. First time out on the boat I was wearing the kill switch and the knob on the steering wheel grabbed the cord, ripped it out and we went from 30 mph to 0 mph.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have two kill switch cords hooked together (to have a spare spare and more length to move around) but never thought about leaving a spare on the boat. Maybe I need one more spare.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Y’all might want to research that “extra kill switch”… I know you needed one years ago - but my current motor setup will allow you to re-start the motor - after the kill has taken place without the kill switch back in place (E-Tec motor), wouldn’t be surprised if the rest of the industry hasn’t followed suit.
> 
> Life insurance by the way isn’t the only problem your family will encounter if you go missing on the water… Something I’ve learned recently while dealing with a close relative’s passing. If various bank accounts, investments, properties are only in your name… that will cause serious access problems for your family. Talk to your attorney- don’t take my word for it…


So if the engine is shutdown by removal of the kill switch, the engine can be restarted without replacing the kill switch? I'll try that next time, but it seems wrong. I'll report back.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

No, if it is wired correctly, you will have to put the clip (kill switch) back in to re-start your engine.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Mine is an older model, and the switch can be reset without the kill device. It's a simple toggle switch that has a wedge type block behind it that pulls the switch off if it is pulled. It is properly hooked up when I'm operating.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

OK, I do remember those but haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Drifter said:


> It’s funny every time these subjects come up. Doesn’t really line up with reality. Everyone says kill switch and pfd yet I never see anyone driving around with a pfd and I have never had a guide use the killswitch.
> 
> I only put a pfd on if it’s really rowdy out, but even then usually when I am by my self when it’s really rowdy in water that’s over my head.


I live in St.Pete right off the beach, worked on the beach for decades near the water, and I rarely see anyone in boats ever wearing PFDs inshore. Offshore might be different, but within the barrier islands people just don't do it. I notice people on jet skis do but that's probably mostly rentals that require it I imagine.

If I ventured to guess I'd say a lot of the inshore boaters have the cheap orange life jackets from Walmart stuffed away just to be legal.


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe I’m alone in this one but never wear a PFD and only have kill switch attached to me if running at night when it’s nasty. Obviously not that smart but been doing it like this my whole life and rarely see anyone wearing a PFD


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I know of three instances (guy I went to high school with, brother-in-law’s new boss, friend of a neighbor) of people who went in while the boat was tied up, plenty of people around in each case, all three died. Head strike on the way in for one of them.

So… pfd (damned autocorrect does not like pfd) on at the slip, kill switch on always.

No worries on feeling like a dork for that. I qualify in many other categories as well. Just ask my wife.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> It’s funny every time these subjects come up. Doesn’t really line up with reality. Everyone says kill switch and pfd yet I never see anyone driving around with a pfd and I have never had a guide use the killswitch.
> 
> I only put a pfd on if it’s really rowdy out, but even then usually when I am by my self when it’s really rowdy in water that’s over my head.


I think that guides can be the first people to take things for granted and become very complacent! 1000’s of trips which just might mean that your number is close to being called?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Outearly said:


> I know of three instances (guy I went to high school with, brother-in-law’s new boss, friend of a neighbor) of people who went in while the boat was tied up, plenty of people around in each case, all three died. Head strike on the way in for one of them.


So the other two people that didn't hit their head couldn't swim then?

Because there's a BIG difference between people that can and cannot swim wearing PFDs, a surprising amount of people on boats cannot swim at all and those people should never ever not wear a PFD.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

People don't realize that there are way more people going for a swim getting from dock to boat and vice versa than get thrown from a boat. If you can't swim, or if you are taking someone out that can't swim, get a PFD on before stepping off the dock!


----------



## macuaig (Jun 9, 2019)

I took the mandatory boating safety course in Washington DC a few years ago. They pointed us to govt stats that said the #1 small boating death was a middle aged man fishing on his own, with a pfd in the boat, but not worn. I forget what was the next most dangerous, but it was a pretty far second.

I wear it always, but I admit I leave it unzipped unless conditions get funky. Why the hell not.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

macuaig said:


> I took the mandatory boating safety course in Washington DC a few years ago. They pointed us to govt stats that said the #1 small boating death was a middle aged man fishing on his own, with a pfd in the boat, but not worn. I forget what was the next most dangerous, but it was a pretty far second.
> 
> I wear it always, but I admit I leave it unzipped unless conditions get funky. Why the hell not.


I would guess that alcohol and boating had to figure in there somewhere as well.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

macuaig said:


> I took the mandatory boating safety course in Washington DC a few years ago. They pointed us to govt stats that said the #1 small boating death was a middle aged man fishing on his own, with a pfd in the boat, but not worn. I forget what was the next most dangerous, but it was a pretty far second.


Offshore I might agree, but inshore I doubt it. Inshore deaths revolve around jet skis and alcohol more times than not.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The only time I wear an inflatable PFD is on a kayak, SUP, or offshore alone and even then it's not every time if seas are calm. 

I also eat prime rib, drink my whiskey neat, bicycle with no helmet, and if given the opportunity again... will have sex with no condom.

I'd advise you to wear a PFD and a condom, but at 50 with a broken-down body, I just want to enjoy life.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Depends on the boat I'm in. If I'm running 90+ mph, I have a Lifeline jacket that I wear. High collar for neck protection, kevlar in the back panel, and leg staps to keep it from being ripped over your head if you go in feet first. Not the most comfortable jacket to wear though. 

But if im in a boat that barely runs 30 mph and fishing water shallow enough to stand up, you may vary well see me without it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> People don't realize that there are way more people going for a swim getting from dock to boat and vice versa than get thrown from a boat. If you can't swim, or if you are taking someone out that can't swim, get a PFD on before stepping off the dock!


For real though, if you can't swim you have no business in a boat. Your endangering yourself and everyone around you.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> For real though, if you can't swim you have no business in a boat. Your endangering yourself and everyone around you.


I wouldn’t go quite that far! Inexperienced boaters, drinking, and jet skiers are more dangerous to everyone than someone that can’t swim. Just keep that jacket on EVERY second that you’re on board the vessel.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

The Fin said:


> I wouldn’t go quite that far! Inexperienced boaters, drinking, and jet skiers are more dangerous to everyone than someone that can’t swim. Just keep that jacket on EVERY second that you’re on board the vessel.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Drifter said:


> For real though, if you can't swim you have no business in a boat. Your endangering yourself and everyone around you.


Not only that, but if people are dying falling off a boat or dock because they cant swim it really skews the statistics of people dying with no PFD. How many thousands of people fall off a boat every year and do just fine because they can swim back to it?


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> I know that what my swimming distance is not what it use to be....................at all .......and Medicare does not cover rescues
> 
> Here is a question: How many of you have tried getting back in the boat w/o a ladder or tried getting someone back in the boat w/o a ladder?


I was a really good swimmer 60 years ago. Now not so much. I wonder how many of you guys that are over 65 have tried swimming a long distance lately. And getting back in the boat (or kayak) without a ladder. Also I’m not as agile as I used to be. So I have a Mustang vest with a pressure sensor. I wear it all day.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I get a kick out of some of the comments on here. Like wearing an inflatable PFD is such unfun thing to do. Here's the simple take. I love being on the skiff and I want to continue to do it for as long as I physically can. Wearing my PFD is a no brainer and maybe just maybe I won't regret it some day. Hopefully I never find out but the bottom line is that I have NEVER heard a single person say they had an unexpected event and was glad that they weren't wearing the life jacket!

But to each his own. My boat. My rules.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I wear an auto/man inflatable when I'm solo. When the water is cold or it is foggy out we usually wear them although I really don't like running in the fog and will delay a trip waiting for the fog to lift. 
Kill switch always, every time, no exceptions. I use a Life Guard Lanyard with surfboard type leg cuff. Keeps the hands free and lanyard away from steering wheel.

Incidentally, I've been thrown out of a boat once. 18" of water, hard smooth sand bottom. Was wearing kill switch and when I fell out, the boat stopped. The only problem was that the little chain holding the float to the key was wrapped around the kill switch. The bead chain broke dropping the float in the boat and the key went flying out into the water. I had to call a buddy to go get my spare key from the bar at my house. Now I carry a spare kill switch and key on the boat in my emergency kit. Also have a third key at home. Among other things in my emergency kit, are the kill switch clips for all the makes of outboards.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I wear an auto/man inflatable when I'm solo. When the water is cold or it is foggy out we usually wear them although I* really don't like running in the fog and will delay a trip waiting for the fog to lift. *
> Kill switch always, every time, no exceptions. I use a Life Guard Lanyard with surfboard type leg cuff. Keeps the hands free and lanyard away from steering wheel.
> 
> Incidentally, I've been thrown out of a boat once. 18" of water, hard smooth sand bottom. Was wearing kill switch and when I fell out, the boat stopped. The only problem was that the little chain holding the float to the key was wrapped around the kill switch. The bead chain broke dropping the float in the boat and the key went flying out into the water. I had to call a buddy to go get my spare key from the bar at my house. Now I carry a spare kill switch and key on the boat in my emergency kit. Also have a third key at home. Among other things in my emergency kit, are the kill switch clips for all the makes of outboards.


Good thing you don't live here.....lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't like running in the fog either. When I kill the motor and hear other boats running wide open, it is unsettling.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I always wear the kill switch lanyard but haven’t worn a life vest on a boat in probably 20 years. I really want to get a couple inflatables for my wife and I on the next boat but will re-think that if they have to be worn to count.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

OK, to change up the thread just a little, what PFD is most comfortable to wear all the time?


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

I saw a guy get thrown thru the Bimini Top and get ran over by his own boat I saved his life but not by much so yes I do wear my PFD, not the bulky one but the one that only counts as one if your wearing.
Also as of Jan 2022 Mandatory you wear a Lanyard Kill Switch.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

bcblues said:


> OK, to change up the thread just a little, what PFD is most comfortable to wear all the time?


I wear an NRS Chinook. Light, comfortable, and doesn’t restrict movement.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Hank said:


> I have two kill switch cords hooked together (to have a spare spare and more length to move around) but never thought about leaving a spare on the boat. Maybe I need one more spare.


Careful doubling up. _To_o much length can be a bad thing. I have had a friend get thrown from the helm of the skiff to the floor, and lost control of the wheel but had too much length in the kill switch to kill the motor. Can be a bad situation, even if you aren't thrown _from_ the boat.


----------



## N816kc (Jan 31, 2021)

Only takes one time… mine was a wasp down the shirt. Let go of he tiller for just a second and it was off to the races. Didn’t go over but it was darned close. Kill switch always, pfd when solo or rough weather.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The Fin said:


> I would guess that alcohol and boating had to figure in there somewhere as well.


USCG stats I read years ago said that the majority of the male drownings had their zipper down...taking a whiz. The stats didn't indicate inshore or offshore or how deep the water was. Suffice it to say, when someone takes a whiz off the side of the boat, they tend to put themselves in a position way up to the edge of the boat so they don't piss on the boat or themselves. Incidentally, when I do fish offshore with my friends in their big boats, we just piss into the cockpit drains and give it a quick rinse with the wash down hose.


----------



## Mav17T (Mar 9, 2020)

I prefer the Fell Marine Man Overboard to the lanyard kill switches. They activate when wet or > 50’ from boat and kill engine. They allow reset after 6 seconds to allow passenger(?) to restart and come get you. Handles up to 5 fobs, only one (operators) kills the engine the others alarm when they go overboard to alert that the operator that a companion, child, dog or whomever you clipped it to, has fallen out of the boat. Can clip fob to shirt, belt, wear on a lanyard etc. Unit comes with one, others sold separately.


----------



## MarkG (12 mo ago)

I used to think that keeping a pfd handy was good enough, but things can happen real quick. Now, I think it's a good idea to wear a pad when Under power


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> USCG stats I read years ago said that the majority of the male drownings had their zipper down...taking a whiz. The stats didn't indicate inshore or offshore or how deep the water was. Suffice it to say, when someone takes a whiz off the side of the boat, they tend to put themselves in a position way up to the edge of the boat so they don't piss on the boat or themselves. Incidentally, when I do fish offshore with my friends in their big boats, we just piss into the cockpit drains and give it a quick rinse with the wash down hose.


I bet that I've taken a leak dozens of times while idling onto/off the flat. I could see how it could happen.


----------



## Castmore (Jul 27, 2016)

rovster said:


> Curious how many of you wear PFD while under power? Getting ready for my upcoming skiff build and like the idea of having at least my son (11yo good swimmer) and possibly myself wearing a PFD while running, especially in the dark. Currently we do not but we are fishing out of a boat with much higher gunnels than a skiff so don't feel the need to. I know there are self inflating low profile units out there was curious if any of you guys were using them and what you would recommend. Currently collecting all the safety gear and such that I will be needing. Thanks!


I do not in my home waters, sometimes in areas I’m not familiar with.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't mind wearing one, unless it is really hot out (which is most of the time). I have an inflatable for my kayak, but honestly don't think it is the best option for a power boat. It does allow more mobility for paddling the kayak.


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

A majority of people can not put a pfd on in the water studies have shown. I wear a pfd on my kayak always mainly because it has all my important tools on or in it. Even good swimmers when tossed in to the water will take a gasp air especially if air temp and water temp difference is large. On my boat I wear an inflatable belt style pfd because I do not notice it along with a towel, pliers and line cutter. That way If want those tools at the ready I will wear my belt pfd


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

rovster said:


> Curious how many of you wear PFD while under power? Getting ready for my upcoming skiff build and like the idea of having at least my son (11yo good swimmer) and possibly myself wearing a PFD while running, especially in the dark. Currently we do not but we are fishing out of a boat with much higher gunnels than a skiff so don't feel the need to. I know there are self inflating low profile units out there was curious if any of you guys were using them and what you would recommend. Currently collecting all the safety gear and such that I will be needing. Thanks!


I wear an inflatable PFD when by myself or with a young one. I don't always wear it if with another adult of skill. I use the deadman kill switch of habit. It's a good one. RE brands they are all pretty good but Mustang is about the industry standard. I would wait for a sale at Westmmarine and buy the best one you can afford. I define best by most comfortable with the most protection.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok, I’m happy to see so many that wear the pfd underway. I am a retired Coast Guard helicopter pilot and have seen way to many time the sad results of those who have had the misfortune of not having auto inflates after a sudden and unpredictable upset while under way. Just having the kill switch is not going to cut it. Please, don’t give the night mares and flashback to other may find the sad ending of a preventable mistake. A foot or even less of water with an unconscious boater will usually result in a fatality and the best that can be expected is a long, expensive and painful recovery. I can not over emphasize the importance of using a pfd underway.


----------



## Greg Toth (Jan 12, 2021)

rovster said:


> Curious how many of you wear PFD while under power? Getting ready for my upcoming skiff build and like the idea of having at least my son (11yo good swimmer) and possibly myself wearing a PFD while running, especially in the dark. Currently we do not but we are fishing out of a boat with much higher gunnels than a skiff so don't feel the need to. I know there are self inflating low profile units out there was curious if any of you guys were using them and what you would recommend. Currently collecting all the safety gear and such that I will be needing. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Toth (Jan 12, 2021)

Not wanting to step on anyone's toes but IMO, not wearing a PFD or kill switch is beyond stupid. Just look at Youtube for videos of out of control boats where the pilot was ejected and didn't have a kill switch on. And wearing a PFD is not because one is or isn't a strong swimmer. It's for that random time when one faints or has a medical emergency or heat stroke or gets knocked out before falling out of the boat. Wearing a PFD is for your family, wearing a kill switch is for your family and for others. Yeah, my opinion on this is rather wishy-washy.


----------



## macuaig (Jun 9, 2019)

Greg Toth said:


> Not wanting to step on anyone's toes but IMO, not wearing a PFD or kill switch is beyond stupid. Just look at Youtube for videos of out of control boats where the pilot was ejected and didn't have a kill switch on. And wearing a PFD is not because one is or isn't a strong swimmer. It's for that random time when one faints or has a medical emergency or heat stroke or gets knocked out before falling out of the boat. Wearing a PFD is for your family, wearing a kill switch is for your family and for others. Yeah, my opinion on this is rather wishy-washy.


The trolling motor industry needs a major overhaul here. My 55lb troller makes 4.5kts on my 12ft Nucanoe Frontier, so it‘s my main propulsion. But what a ridiculously perilous thing with no kill switch option available, on any trollers anywhere. I just picked up a hardware box with a pull pin that I’ll be cutting into my power line, but this isn’t practical or obvious for many people.

Combined with how easy it is for the tiller (extension or not) to flip around under power to produce a reverse death spiral, and it’s just goofy. No fix for that other than a firm grip and a bit of luck. No spring throttle on a troller either, which should definitely be an option these days Like it was on my gas Honda 2.3hp. Seems like the simplest option to just let go and the motor stops, and have a physical throttle lock if puttering while fishing.

Btw, here’s the pull pin device I dug up…








Amazon.com: Battery Disconnect Safety Kill Switch 130AH - with Pull Out PIN : Automotive


Buy Battery Disconnect Safety Kill Switch 130AH - with Pull Out PIN: Battery Switches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Jason M said:


> That's the benefit of getting older. I could give a crap what people think.
> 
> I wear my kill switch always and my pfd when solo. I hit something subsurface a while back while running out on dawn patrol. I was in the channel on a known route and think it was a log or something.
> 
> I also wear it with the kids onboard and we always talk about what to do in the boat. If you fall out jump away from the boat, etc. Last fall I took the kids out trimmed up the motor and had then both figure out how to get going.


Great idea re: "making kids figure out what to do on boat to get it going if need be".


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

BTW, omitted from my reply to Jason M ... Myself, I wear a Lifeguard Lanyard now religiously around my right ankle in both my BTS & PF. Very comfortable & I loop it around throttle just as a reminder when I shut down engine. At this time I have not been wearing inflatable PFD. Some very good points, observations, opinions posted here pro & con for PFD.


----------



## Kirona Fly (Dec 21, 2021)

rovster said:


> Curious how many of you wear PFD while under power? Getting ready for my upcoming skiff build and like the idea of having at least my son (11yo good swimmer) and possibly myself wearing a PFD while running, especially in the dark. Currently we do not but we are fishing out of a boat with much higher gunnels than a skiff so don't feel the need to. I know there are self inflating low profile units out there was curious if any of you guys were using them and what you would recommend. Currently collecting all the safety gear and such that I will be needing. Thanks!


ALWAYS .... inflatable at the ready ... charged and good to go!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

macuaig said:


> I took the mandatory boating safety course in Washington DC a few years ago. They pointed us to govt stats that said the #1 small boating death was a middle aged man fishing on his own, with a pfd in the boat, but not worn. I forget what was the next most dangerous, but it was a pretty far second.
> 
> I wear it always, but I admit I leave it unzipped unless conditions get funky. Why the hell not.


if I remember correctly I think I read that a huge number of those drowned middle aged men also had their pants unzipped…..leading to the notion that they may have been standing on the gunwale taking a leak when they fell in.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Good thing you don't live here.....lol


this fall has been particularly foggy. I’ve had to do a lot of navigating by braille.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Good idea as mentioned above to have your kids or other passengers at least know how to start the boat, use the VHF if you have one, which general direction back to safety etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> this fall has been particularly foggy. I’ve had to do a lot of navigating by braille.


Nothing more eerie than running across the bay in that thick sea fog, hearing other boats and not knowing where they are. It happens a lot here in the cooler months. You can sit and wait and be a stationary obstruction or run just on plane and hope you won’t intercept another vessel...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't know Capt Brian Jill but everytime these threads come up I think of this 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBmLh6tDwSz/


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

topnative2 said:


>


"So would you like a fishing boat or a speed boat sir?"

"Both, in one boat."


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

Boat rodeo!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> "So would you like a fishing boat or a speed boat sir?"
> 
> "Both, in one boat."


And they go much faster than 63!😳


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

There's no need for that it's ridiculous. Hey, I'm gonna take my father out fishing and risk his life going 60+ on a lake for no damn reason other than to get to my spot super fast! Who cares, go fast bass boats are the dumbest things in boating. If you want to go fast get a damn speed boat and wear the appropriate gear for going that fast. They are lucky they didn't snap their necks hitting the water that fast.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

What caused that accident? Crazy


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

rovster said:


> What caused that accident? Crazy


L.O.F.T.! Lack of f’n talent! Operator with insufficient skills and ability to run a boat in excess of 60 mph safely!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I witnessed this a few years ago. 95% of boats enter this bay here from the ICW. Depending on where you enter and tide, it can be 2-3 feet deep on the eastern side. I ran it one day and everything was normal. The next day I came back through and noticed that a barge must have pushed into the entrance and it had piled up a mud mound 2-3 feet out of the water and maybe 10 feet across. I thought to myself, these fools that run through here before dawn at 70 mph could get a surprise if they hit that. Be careful folks. Sometimes you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Luckily my 9.9 horse doesn't go fast enough lol. We ran aground the other day in an unfamiliar area, was going maybe 8mph and just the skeg hit sand so I was able to stop right away. Put the motor up and poled out of the area, no big deal, now we know it's there. Someone plowing through at 40 or 50 mph could have done some serious damage to themselves and the boat I don't get why people need to fly so fast inshore it's nuts.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> There's no need for that it's ridiculous.


Your comment is ridiculous, someone made their own choice to drive a fast boat, get over it. 🙄


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

Speed, like alcohol, are fine when used responsibly in the right situations. Either can kill if not.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

tcov said:


> Your comment is ridiculous, someone made their own choice to drive a fast boat, get over it. 🙄


It's my opinion that it's irresponsible, get over it.



bcblues said:


> Speed, like alcohol, are fine when used responsibly in the right situations. Either can kill if not.


Agreed, problem is a lot of irresponsibility going on in that video. I feel bad for his father trusting him not to be a moron.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> Agreed, problem is a lot of irresponsibility going on in that video. I feel bad for his father trusting him not to be a moron.


I completely agree with you.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Still curious what actually happened. Jerk the wheel to hard at too high a speed? Hit a wake(didn’t see one)? Bow bit too hard at that speed causing uncontrollable steer? Obviously some degree of irresponsibility there….


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

He was heading straight for a buoy and didn't judge the closing speed on it, then tried to compensate by pulling the wheel even harder at speed the closer he got to it rather than slowing down. Completely avoidable mistake even if you're not an experienced boater and understand how physics work.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Nobody "needs" a car that goes faster than 55 mph either. 

In a free country, it's not about needs. 

If you don't like fast boats, don't buy one. Don't worry about what other people want or "need".

I make 60 mile runs on the Tennessee river regularly. One way. With your 8 mph 9.9, that would take 8 hours. Then turn around and head back. That would be a long day on the stick without much fishing. And when you're that far from the trailer, speed does add a safety advantage. If an unexpected storm blows in, you better be able to outrun it.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Like I said it's just my opinion, ultimately I don't give a shit if you have a V8 on your skiff, just don't be an idiot when you're out on the water and I won't have a problem with it.

I'm also well aware my 10 hp skiff isn't suited for a 60 mile trip lol give me a break. Big difference between the skiffs we have here going 30 mph to out run a storm in the middle of nowhere and a guy going 60+mph on a damn lake around buoys he can't seem to avoid. It's the actions and irresponsibility that's not needed, not the boat itself, although I stand by my statement that I think go fast Bass boats are dumb.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Like I said it's just my opinion, ultimately I don't give a shit if you have a V8 on your skiff, just don't be an idiot when you're out on the water and I won't have a problem with it.
> 
> I'm also well aware my 10 hp skiff isn't suited for a 60 mile trip lol give me a break. Big difference between the skiffs we have here going 30 mph to out run a storm in the middle of nowhere and a guy going 60+mph on a damn lake around buoys he can't seem to avoid. It's the actions and irresponsibility that's not needed, not the boat itself, although I stand by my statement that I think go fast Bass boats are dumb.


The purchase and operation of these 70+ mph bass boats reminds me of all the 200 mph super bikes that are out there. There’s almost no place on the road (public) to safely ride them and just because you can afford one, it doesn’t mean that you have the necessary skills to not either kill yourself or others around you.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> There's no need for that it's ridiculous. Hey, I'm gonna take my father out fishing and risk his life going 60+ on a lake for no damn reason other than to get to my spot super fast! Who cares, go fast bass boats are the dumbest things in boating. If you want to go fast get a damn speed boat and wear the appropriate gear for going that fast. They are lucky they didn't snap their necks hitting the water that fast.


what about those of us that grew up fishing on their DADs bass boat going close to 80mph? When you launch in a tournament and have over 30 miles to run would you rather get there in 30 minutes or 60? My dad taught me how to handle boats at high speed at 9 years old.

Plus, just because you have the ability to go that fast doesn’t mean you have to. It’s like having condoms back in college, may not always need it but it’s nice to have it when the time calls.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Goose said:


> what about those of us that grew up fishing on their DADs bass boat going close to 80mph? When you launch in a tournament and have over 30 miles to run would you rather get there in 30 minutes or 60? My dad taught me how to handle boats at high speed at 9 years old.


When did Bass tournaments become a race tho? Kinda silly that you need a 80mph boat to win a Bass tournament these days. To each his own I guess.....But if you're not in a tournament what's the hurry then, other than to haul ass close to 80mph just because you can?



> Plus, just because you have the ability to go that fast doesn’t mean you have to. It’s like having condoms back in college, may not always need it but it’s nice to have it when the time calls.


I agree, there's a time and a place, but some people don't understand that apparently and they are the ones that ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

You can always slow down in a fast boat. But you can't speed up in a slow boat. 

Completely agree there are some dumb ass operators, but that is an individual issue.... not an equipment problem. 

Stand back and let Darwin sort it out.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> You can always slow down in a fast boat. But you can't speed up in a slow boat.
> 
> Completely agree there are some dumb ass operators, but that is an individual issue.... not an equipment problem.
> 
> Stand back and let Darwin sort it out.


I don’t mind “ thinning the herd” as long as it’s not the innocent herd members that are nearby.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> When did Bass tournaments become a race tho? Kinda silly that you need a 80mph boat to win a Bass tournament these days.


If I make that 60 mile run in 45 minutes and somebody else takes 1:15, that's an extra hour of fishing time in an 8 hour tournament.

It's not necessary, but it's definitely an advantage in some situations. 

And it's damn fun.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This is why when I become king of the world, all tournaments will have a 20 mile radius from the launch site. 😄


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sublime said:


> This is why when I become king of the world, all tournaments will have a 20 mile radius from the launch site. 😄


Can you imagine the chaos with 200 boats fishing within 20 miles of the launch site?😳


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The Fin said:


> Can you imagine the chaos with 200 boats fishing within 20 miles of the launch site?😳



Oh, as King of the world, I'll limit the number of teams. 😉


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

As king of the world, I'll ban fishing...... by everyone but myself, of course.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> When did Bass tournaments become a race tho?


back in the '70s


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

fatman said:


> back in the '70s


The tarpon and to a lesser extent permit tournaments are a race now. No money involved in those but some of the bass tourneys are on big bodies of water. The math adds up over a three or four day tourney. 

I've got no interest in going that fast but to each their own. There's a lot of fools causing issues at idle speed too.


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

I wear it all the time!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

We always wear a lanyard and Class V auto-inflatable while underway. Since we started wearing the PFDs while underway, we have never been stopped and inspected by a DNR Ranger/Officer. I think they notice it and move along to find a vessel that looks less likely to be safety compliant. Or maybe there just aren't enough bikinis on my boat, LOL!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I switched to a Mustang recently- got it from my father in law.. date on it is 2012. Guess I should replace the cartridge? Does the cartridge go bad?

always attach the kill switch while running and wear a PFD. All passengers wear a PFD while moving (not trolling or slowly moving spots though).


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

"Does the cartridge go bad?"
Read the manufacturers maintenance requirements. I read somewhere that some do and some don't require periodic rearming. At 10 years old, I believe I would. 
Edit.....the ones requiring rearming may be the self-inflating type....can't remember right now. I need more coffee.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, this vest was made in 2007, expired in 2012... I went ahead and pulled the tab.  Inflated right away. But I'd rather be 100% sure it was going to work then hoping it would. This is HIT so maybe that part (deploy when wet) wouldn't have worked.

I'll get the re-arm kit (whoa $) and carry on.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I wear both, PFD and kill switch all the time


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

This thread goes right with dry launching and kill switches, I run almost everyday in the keys for 90 days in the winter and basically never see anyone wearing a pfd in the flats.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> This thread goes right with dry launching and kill switches, I run almost everyday in the keys for 90 days in the winter and basically never see anyone wearing a pfd in the flats.


Probably not as necessary when running in less than a few feet?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My daughters wear PFDs while we are under way. 

They also know there is a backup lanyard in the dry bag and how to start the motor so they can idle back and pick me up should I go overboard while driving.


----------



## Christhebdb (11 mo ago)

I spend most of my time fishing alone but will not be caught dead without a pfd while under power. There’s so many lightweight and minimal pfds out there there’s really no reason not to.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

I mostly run in the ICW and in a larger boat, so I do not feel the need to wear a PFD all the time while underway. But typically when running solo and it is rough, I will wear the Mustang. I wear the kill switch all the time when running.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Probably not as necessary when running in less than a few feet?


Yeah and I wear one when Im in the ocean but this is microskiff!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Yeah and I wear one when Im in the ocean but this is microskiff!


Fortunately, a few of these skiffs can run in just a few inches!😉


----------

